# need 4 way splitting wedge for troy bilt



## kwikrp (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 33 ton troy bilt log splitter. I am looking for a 4 way wedge for this machine. Found some at northern tool but they only fir northern splitters.


----------



## gdavis24 (Mar 14, 2010)

*4-way*

Northern sells this for 90 or so and although did not directly fit my old Vermeer splitter was a good starting point. Left the 4-way as is but had to cut the band in back and weld up another band to loop around my wedge, which is mounted at end of the piston. Left the steel as a loose fit drop on so could lift 4way right off when tangling with a tough chunk, then added a plywood shim/spacer in back to take up the slack. 
There are some crotches a 4 way cannot do, but once you get into a run of 14 in trunks works like a charm.


----------

